# what pistol is this?



## brataccas (Feb 8, 2013)

bought this last week and it finally arrived by post  I am from Scotland so I am not allowed live handguns 

no idea what this is,



will take some more angles/pics if requested(?) on the right side just above the trigger I can make out a "76" I think


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

looks like a colt 45


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

That looks like one crusty P35 / HI Power.

Not a Colt, note the trigger and it's pivot pin.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Not sure what it _used to be_, but I'd love to know some of it's history.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't think that it's a WW2 pistol, lost by some Commando trainee in Scotland.
I believe that it's much newer than that. It doesn't have WW2, P.35 characteristics.
I wonder whether it was discarded after some crime or other.

(Maybe put in a call to DCI Banks, or Mr. Barnaby? :mrgreen


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The frame style is almost certainly P35/Hi-Power, but the slide contours do not match up with any P35/HP or clone that I am aware of.

- The slide is wider at the base than the top.

- The side of the slide is not flat, it shows a radius/rounded area just above the bottom edge, in addition to the normal radius on the top surface.

- The slide, despite its apparent wider bottom edge, does not cover the width of the frame above the trigger guard area, nor does it cover the top rectangular opening in the thicker part of the frame above the grip mounting area (if the slide is not mounted to the frame, or some/all of the frame rails are missing, and the slide is just balanced on top of the frame for photographic purposes, then this observation is invalid and is withdrawn).


Based on the above points, I'd guess that it may be a P35/HP frame with the slide from another handgun placed on top. This might also explain the missing barrel, because while you might be able to force an empty slide from another gun onto a P35/HP frame, having the barrel in the slide could greatly complicate matters, or even prevent the slide's installation.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, where was that retrieved from, the bottom of Lock Ness?


----------



## brataccas (Feb 8, 2013)

DJ Niner said:


> The frame style is almost certainly P35/Hi-Power, but the slide contours do not match up with any P35/HP or clone that I am aware of.
> 
> - The slide is wider at the base than the top.
> 
> ...


how strange 2 guns mixed(?) the whole gun is jammed and I cant move any of the components, trigger slide and hammer pin all rock solid


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like a recent Glock prototype.


----------



## Huckleberry44 (Feb 6, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> That looks like one crusty P35 / HI Power.
> 
> Not a Colt, note the trigger and it's pivot pin.


Exactly what I thought, although something looks funny with the top of the slide. Can't tell if it's the lighting or what... I have a Hi-Power, so I'm awfully familiar with the lines. Do you have any other photos? That's a cool piece of iron...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

You are one dedicated handgun enthusiast. What are the penalties for possessing a live handgun in Scotland. My Mother is of the Turnbull Clan.


----------



## GlockGirl (Feb 16, 2013)

I am from Scotland too, if you are in possession of a pistol in Scotland I believe you could serve 2-5 years in prison, however I am not entirely sure as it´s not something that happens often.


----------

